# want to build a love seat in a cutlass



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

does anyone know anything about this and is willing to share some info on it what kind of wood do i need and how do i bend it thanks


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

This is the one in my cutty I can send you some other pics if you want not sure if it was what you were talking about though. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

shit sent some to me. i wanna do that in my hearse


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Jan 7 2007, 09:55 PM~6929763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup right on the money hook it up


----------



## Downtown (May 10, 2005)

can you post some pics of the frame work?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats a nice looking interior.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt
any build up pics??


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

use quarter inch plywood


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Let me know if you need help with the actual Upholstery (biscuits and wrinkles)


----------



## Downtown (May 10, 2005)

noone has pics of what thoes seats look like pre fabric?


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR. (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Downtown_@Jan 19 2007, 10:30 PM~7037225
> *noone has pics of what thoes seats look like pre fabric?
> *


x2, What does something like this cost *estimate*
for a 83 regal?


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

ttt i need to make one.can anyone help me


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Nov 7 2007, 06:19 PM~9178397
> *ttt i need to make one.can anyone help me
> *


DAYYYMMM SAYYYMM THIS SHITS OLD I REMEMBER THIS POST
I HAVENT BIT OFF MY TOENAILS SINCE ~


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 7 2007, 10:53 PM~9180606
> *DAYYYMMM SAYYYMM THIS SHITS OLD I REMEMBER THIS POST
> I HAVENT BIT OFF MY TOENAILS SINCE ~
> *


yea it's old.18 pages back old.and you know this topic moves slow.but i figured it had to be a topic on this somewhere.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

anybody


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

yea this shits old whats worse is that 11 months later i still havent started my love seat project


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 12 2007, 01:10 AM~9208140
> *yea this shits old whats worse is that 11 months later i still havent started my love seat project
> *


i just started mine.had to build it from scratch.i'll post pics soon


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=363500&st=20


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd say 'glass it up, or use masonite, then glas that for strength


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 HERES MY WORK BENCH :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

thanks bro.did a good job.i did mine real similar to it.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

YEA I USED SOME OF THE IDEALS OFF YOURS NOW THE REST IS UP TO THE UPHOLSTERY MAN LOT OF PADDING I MIGHT DO A CENTER COUNSEL ALSO THOUGH


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ONLY RAN ME ABOUT 50.00 IN WOOD AND 20.00 IN BEER :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

thats lookin good del toro ill be doin one in my regal this winter


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:48 AM~9274088
> *YEA I USED SOME OF THE IDEALS OFF YOURS NOW THE REST IS UP TO THE UPHOLSTERY MAN LOT OF PADDING I MIGHT DO A CENTER COUNSEL ALSO THOUGH
> *


i spent like 35.00 in wood with the 2x4's and like 5.00 on screws.i gonna put a center console next.


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

i have pics of my framed seats but dont know how to post pics :banghead:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robereto80gp_@Dec 22 2007, 03:34 PM~9509673
> *i have pics of my framed seats but dont know how to post pics :banghead:
> *



here ya go bro

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287753


----------

